# Hardware Probleme



## Darian (17. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bin gerade in Guatemala, und habe so einen Intel Pentium 3 in die Finger bekommen.

Dieser hatte nur 64Mb, RAM und wir wollten noch einen anderen 64Mb dazu geben.

Jetzt ist aber irgendwas passiert, weil er selbst wenn der Ursprüngliche Zustand hergestellt ist, einfach nur einmal hoch und einmal tief piepst. (das selbe auch wenn ich keinen Arbeitsspeicher drinnen habe)

Dieser Typ wollte den Rechner verkaufen, und weiß glaube ich nicht mehr was er sonst tun soll (Geldprobleme hat er)

Jetzt möchte ich das unbedingt irgendwie wieder richten.

Was ist da also passiert? Müßte man da nicht immer Arbeitsspeicher doppelt rein geben?

Wie könnte ich vorgehen, was machen? Was heißt das piepsen (nehme mal an irgendwas mit RAM)

lg aus Guatemala
Darian


----------



## PC Heini (17. April 2008)

Nu, 64 Mb Ram sind schon ein bissel wenig. Für Win 3.1 und 95 reichts allemal. Alle Späteren Win. Versionen mögen mehr Rams vertragen.
Jetzt sollten wir aber noch die wichtigsten Daten haben; Welches Win, Bios, usw. Nach den Angaben von Dir kann ich nur mal auf die Biosbatterie tippen. Musst Du nach dem einschalten des PCs die Systemzeit stellen?


----------



## olqs (17. April 2008)

Ja die Bios Art (AMI,Award,Phoenix) wär nicht schlecht zu wissen.

Änder sich der Beep Code wenn du komplett ohne eingebautem Ram startest?


----------



## Darian (17. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Es ist derzeit win 98 installiert, und es lieft so eigentlich schon ganz ok.
Bios weiß ich jetzt nicht, da er ja nichts mehr macht beim Hochfahren, außer piepsen, und ein wenig Summen(Lüfter)

Biosart weiß ich nicht, wie kann ich da nachsehen? Steht das am Mainboard irgendwie oben?

Nein, das piepsen bleibt immer gleich, darum verstehe ich es ja nicht ob das normal ist wenn man keinen Ram drinnen hat? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?

lg aus Guatemala
Darian


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. April 2008)

Hi,

um den BIOS-Typ heraus zu bekommen, könntest du mal auf dem Mainboard nachsehen. Auf den BIOS-ICs sind oft Aufkleber oder Aufdrucke, die auf den Typ schließen lassen.

Wenn der Code unabhängig vom RAM gleich bleibt, liegt der Fehler vermutlich woanders. Evtl. ist beim Einbauen des RAMs etwas kaputt gegangen? Ohne eine genaue Bedeutung des Piepcodes ist es aber kaum möglich, da irgendwelche Aussagen über die Ursache zu machen.

Grüße, D.


----------



## olqs (17. April 2008)

Es könnte sich auch ein Kabel, oder Steckkarte gelockert haben. Am besten bei allen Teilen nochmal auf korrekten Sitz prüfen.

Ach ja wenn du schonmal auf dem Mainboard rumsuchst 
Da steht sicher auch ein Hersteller und Produktbezeichnung drauf. Die wär auch interessant.


----------



## PC Heini (17. April 2008)

Wenn auf dem Rechner noch Win 98 drauf ist, rechne ich mal mit der Biosbatterie. Das Mainboard dürfte sicher seine 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Wenn nicht gar noch älter.
Meist ist es eine CR 2032, 3V Kopfzelle. Nicht zu übersehen auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## Darian (17. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

also müßte ich eine neue kaufen? (hilft es was mal bios zu löschen, und Batterie wieder rein, und dann probieren)
Die ganzen Infos werde ich euch noch heute am Abend geben.

lg aus Guatemala
Darian


----------



## PC Heini (17. April 2008)

" (hilft es was mal bios zu löschen, und Batterie wieder rein, und dann probieren)"

Nein, das bringt gar nichts. Wenn Du keinen Strom hast, brennt kein Licht.
So ist es beim Bios. Kein Saft, verliert das Bios die Einstellungen. Das Bios weiss dann nicht mehr, was und wie es die LWs ansprechen soll.


----------



## Darian (18. April 2008)

Jetzt muß ich noch einmal blöd fragen, welches Licht, brennt ja sowieso kein Licht wenn es nicht eingeschaltet ist, oder wo müßte da was aufleuchten?

lg aus Guate
Daniel


----------



## fluessig (18. April 2008)

Piepscodes hatten diese alten Boards vor allem, wenn die Grafikkarte nicht richtig eingesteckt war. Das war gerade bei den AGP Karten etwas was leichter mal passierte. Prinzipiell läuft ein Rechner auch wenn die Batterie leer ist, allerdings ist das Datum immer falsch und auch sonst alle Einstellungen auf Standard gesetzt.

Bei moderneren Mainboards brennt tatsächlich manchmal ein Licht auf dem Mainboard. Davon würde ich bei diesem alten Gerät allerdings nicht ausgehen.


----------



## Darian (18. April 2008)

Habe mit Hardware allgemein weniger Erfahrung. Jedenfalls danke für die Infos.

Und was macht es ohne Arbeitsspeicher (bei eher alten Boards), piepsen, oder hochfahren und eine Warnung am Bildschirm ausgeben? Weil wenn es das wäre, könnte ich aufartmen, und den Fehler wo anders suchen. 

Ohne Graka würde er also nur piepen, das werde ich noch Testen.

Einfach alles unnötige mal ausbauen, und nur Arbeitsspeicher und Graka drinnen lassen, dann müßte er beim Bildschirm was zeigen?

lg Darian


----------



## Darian (19. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe jetzt einmal ein paar Infos für euch.

Also irgendwie so den typischen Bioschip wie ich ihn kenne, habe ich nicht gefunden. Aber einen anderen eher fixeren, ich dachte vielleicht ist es der.

Infos am Gehäuse(wohl eher unwichtig jetzt):
MDT - 235 RX QC

Chip(dachte eher das ist er): 
Award PCI PNP 686

anderer Chip:
Energy Soyo => wohl eher Infos zum Mainboard

Ich hoffe jetzt können wir Licht ins Dunkle bringen, und mein Freund wird mich nicht töten, weil ich einen  gebaut habe.

lg aus Guatemala
Darian


----------

